# Looking for Product Testers-Reviewers!



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm interested in testing your seats. I use several types of treestands (summit climber with a sling, hang ons with a flip-up platform, etc). I hunt on the east coast primarily out of treestand or blind and my hunting season lasts from September 1st until March 31st. Hope to hear from you soon.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I use a Big Game Big Buddy platform two person stand with my daughter.The factory seats suck, Im very interested!


----------



## jmh0411 (Mar 14, 2007)

I am in Nebraska and have all types of weather to hunt in. I currently use Gorrilla and Sniper type hang on stands. Would like to give your new seat a try.
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

i am in Michigan and hunt with platform ladders as well as sling seats. mostly rivers edge as well as hang on big game treestands. I have done a few product reviews in the past for others.


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

I use a summit viper. would love to try you seat, mine lasted a half a season before it ripped. I am really hard on my equipment and would like to see if your seat can hold up to the abuse that ill put it through:thumbs_up


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm interested in testing out a seat for you guys. My ladder stand (big dog stand) just has a flip up metal grate seat, so I have to carry in and out one of those heat-a-seat pads. My climber (ol'man) has a net seat. Hope I can help out.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have Summit Vipers,API Shooting Star,Treewalker and Lone Wolf climbers. Loc On stands I have are an older Loc On design with a web sling seat. I also have Big Game ladders for when younger kids get to come.


----------



## bowhunter 28 (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't mind trying it out got 3 stands hanging now with nothing but the metal. And one on my loc on that every time it rains my butt gets soaked.... would love to try one thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I am very interested in putting one of your seats through the paces here in Wisconsin. I hunt out of a Summit viper (sling seat), several Gorilla hang ons (platform seat), also Gorilla and Rivers Edge ladder stands, also platform seats. Thank you and have a great season.


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

Would love to try one out. Use API grand slam with sling seat & lock on big dog with flip up seat with sling material. Also use ladder stands various kinds with metal seat & cushion. Mostly sling seat from lock on with arm rest where the seat flips up & has back padding that hooks around the tree, pretty comfy actually. If yours are better it is one heck of a seat. 
Hope to hear from you.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Lone Wolf Sit & Climb here.


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

I've got a 1/2 dozen ladder stands that have just the expanded metal seats... Currently using a Hunt Comfort Fat Boy... Be interested to see how your product compares.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Absolutely love my summit goliath climber.. fall asleep really easy and quickly.. however I use multiple different hang ons and the only comfy seats I have are on an old alumalock I think by API.. thanks for the chance!

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ARO Assassin (Oct 6, 2009)

Lone wolf hand climber here

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

Lone wolf alpha hangon and summit open shot


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Double post


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I am using an older summit climber with the slimg seat and back pad that it came with. I would love to give a review of your seat.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I've gotta older Ol' Man climber with the web sling seat ... I'd really like to test it out since I spend a lot of days in a tree here in Iowa every fall.

sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## yogi da bear (Aug 27, 2012)

I have an older summit viper with the sling seat I use to travel. At my cabin I have a hanging platform with a fold up seat. Need a new pad for it any way cause a bear tore my old one up so is love to try it out. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

i use a gorilla silver back.very interested


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

summit goliath sd,it has a sling seat.

count me in  thanks


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

WE have gotten some great responses. We will choose from the responders and not take anymore entries!

We will DM you if you win.

www.slumperseats.com


----------



## bckmstr (Aug 8, 2008)

am i too late? i use hang on from river edge, got 10 double ladder stands and a home made box blind...


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are our seat winners!
Nytro69
Ghost133
Kattman
Firemanbrown
rutnstrut
J-Daddy

Please check your inbox !


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations guys. J-Daddy can I try it out?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Congratulations guys. J-Daddy can I try it out?


I don't think there will be room in the tree for both of us in one stand....But we can try, lol.

Slumper, thanks for the chance at testing one of these out...I PM'd you the info you needed and look forward to getting it in and trying it out this season.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thank you very much for the chance to try out your product.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank You for the chance to try it out. I will post a review after testing.
Shoot Straight,
Dan


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks guys... Opening day is only 7 days away... I'll put it through the paces and give an update and comparison soon.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Mine arrived today. Thank you again. Here are a couple of pictures of it in a Summit Viper. Fit just fine and yes I have already put an hour on so on it. Very comfortable and no complaints. Now for some of them 4+ hour sits.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Ghost 133 said:


> Mine arrived today. Thank you again. Here are a couple of pictures of it in a Summit Viper. Fit just fine and yes I have already put an hour on so on it. Very comfortable and no complaints. Now for some of them 4+ hour sits.


Glad you like it .

What do you think of the fabric?

www.slumperseats.com


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Got mine Wednesday, will post pics of it after I put it on my Viper this weekend. I can't believe how soft and quiet this material is.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Got mine yesterday...very nice seat, haven't had a chance to put it on yet but it's nice and padded and I like the soft material it's covered in.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Slumper said:


> Glad you like it .
> 
> What do you think of the fabric?
> 
> www.slumperseats.com


I really like the feel and quietness of the fabric. I have used it for a couple of sits 2+ hrs or so and did a little wigglin just to see. Very quiet with the movement. It sits very comfortable and fits just like the original.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Glad everyone likes them.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Can you ask J-daddy to send his to me? We might as well see if it can handle blood stains from a dead deer!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

P&y only said:


> Can you ask J-daddy to send his to me? We might as well see if it can handle blood stains from a dead deer!


Shotgun hunts don't count bro...

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

P&y only said:


> Can you ask J-daddy to send his to me? We might as well see if it can handle blood stains from a dead deer!


I'm glad to see Darrell busting your stones J.:wink: I knew I liked him.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

oct71 said:


> I'm glad to see Darrell busting your stones J.:wink: I knew I liked him.


He's good at it that's for sure....For some reason I still consider him one of my best friends though, I still don't know why...lol

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chumscustoms (Sep 12, 2012)

I have 7 big dog lancer extreme stads set up, they get used year round for all seasons. and scouting. the seats arentbad for the first 10 minutes but man they can put a strain on you. I would love to give one a shot

thanks ben


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I would like to try it but I don't think it will work on my Treewalker.


----------



## geauxtigers1980 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am interested in your seats. I primarily hunt out of loc on s. gorilla and big game. Seats on these stands are not he best. Hunt georgia and Alabama so season goes from sept 8 till jan 31.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry guys.

We picked all out testers already,as noted in a earlier post!


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

Mine was waiting for me when I got home from work Thursday night... Just in time for opening day on Saturday. So far I've had it out every hunt, big game ladder with sling seat, and box blind with folding stool. I'll have a full write up once the wind is right and I get some time in my other ladders soon. First impression is very good. I like the fabric and pattern a lot and the size is just about right so far. The camo pattern is nice and the straps are very easy to use. Very transportable for me thanks to the straps.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Nytro69 said:


> Mine was waiting for me when I got home from work Thursday night... Just in time for opening day on Saturday. So far I've had it out every hunt, big game ladder with sling seat, and box blind with folding stool. I'll have a full write up once the wind is right and I get some time in my other ladders soon. First impression is very good. I like the fabric and pattern a lot and the size is just about right so far. The camo pattern is nice and the straps are very easy to use. Very transportable for me thanks to the straps.


The fabric is also ultra water resistant,water will stand on it all day long.


----------



## stringunnr (Sep 2, 2012)

I would try your seats out, I hunt fixed position hang ons and climbers. I am using some really small hangons so any added lift or comfort would be great.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry guys, we already have choosen our testers.

We are running our October-Prices are falling sale for 2 weeks, so now is an excellent time to buy!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe I'm overlooking them. Are there any reviews from these testers?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I had mine on an Ol Man climber...Super comfortable seat, easy to instal and everything about it is nice...Very soft but still has good support and really quiet material. Hard to go wrong that's for sure.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------

